# The Red-Tail and the Swainson's Hawk



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

The little lady on the left is a Red-Tail Hawk and the fellow on the right is a Swainson't Hawk. The Swainson's Hawk came in nearly starved to death because somebody had raised the bird in captivity from a hatchling and when it got big enough they just released it, the bird has no idea how to hunt and nearly starved. The Red-Tail came in from an accident with a pickup truck, she lost all but one of her tail feathers and had a swollen left eye. The eye is almost completely recovered and the follicles are good so she is starting to get her tail feathers back. We are hoping that she will teach the Swainson's Hawk to hunt and so far things are looking real good, we put 15 mice in the tank and all of them were gone. 15 mice are more than one hawk can eat so we think the Swainson's must be getting the idea. With luck they will both be ready for relase in another month or two. 

NAB


----------

